

A color picker. - _yields
https://github.com/yields/colorpicker

======
tarr11
Kind of fun - clearly not designed to pick a particular color (since I can't
see any colors until I move the mouse).

I do like movement based feedback though.

~~~
_yields
thanks! i might solve the problem in the future.

